# New 37 gal setup



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I am just setting up my 37 gal again after a two year hiatus. it is a high light, high tech setup. I am trying to choose fish for it. I would like some small colorful fish and maybe some unusual fish. Tell me what you think about these options.

10-Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus)
6-Dwarf Cories (Corydorus habrosus)
4- otos
1- pair bolivian rams


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

One more quick question. Can the Bolivian Rams be kept with RCS? If not what are some good replacements for the rams? Thanks


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I wouldn't mix cichlids w/ shrimp. I would establish a nice colony of shrimp before adding the cories.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I didn't think that rams with shrimp would work. Thanks for confirming that. What would be a good replacement for the rams? Something interesting.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd just stick w/ the otos cories & cpds. Maybe some threadfin rainbows or something to occupy the upper level of the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Being that the CPD's are so tiny, you might want to consider adding a larger number of them (maybe 18 - 20), and a few more of the dwarf Cory's would make them behave more naturally.

The Ram's might work, but there's a chance they could eat the CPD's too. 
The threadfin rainbow's are a good suggestion.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had rams (german) with cherry shrimp and they all lived together without any "dissapearances" aside from the ram that lept to her death... Hope this helps. I still wouldn't trust them with young shrimp b/c just about everything will eat little shrimp...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If this is a well planted tank there's no way the rams will decimate your shrimpy population. Cherries will breed fast enough to replace the lost individuals slowly. 

A good replacement if you're worried would be German Rams, Apistogramma borellii, Apisto agazzizi, or A. caucautoides. 

If you want more schooler a dwarf rainbow would be beautiful, like the furcatus or signifer. 

37's are awesome tanks. Be sure to post pics when you get things goin. 

GL.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I just might have to go with some rainbows. I need something to occupy the upper part of the tank. I'm worried that everything else would be down at the bottom.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

is this the same tank that you put a pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides which bred? 
How about some pictures?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I would increase number of cories and otos.

It is recommended that Corydorus habrosus should be kept in larger groups, 12 or more. They are actually midwater schooling fish (see info here: http://www.azgardens.com/p-825-cory-dwarf-cory-cat.aspx). Otos also are very social and like to be in larger groups in their natural environment. There was a very nice article about keeping and breading otos in last year TFH if you have access to the magazine.

I am just wondering why you would mix CPDs in this setup? Otos, corys and apistos/rams are all soft water South American fish and would make a beautiful tank without CPDs. CPDs come from Burma/ Myanmar and actually live in harder water and cooler temperatures. Also, 37G is a fairly small tank (my personal opinion), so rainbows may not be the best option because they need a lot of swimming space. They are from Australia mostly.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would do some threadfins or blue eyes but one or the other in a larger number like10 or so. i currently have both kinds in my 10 gallon with some red cherrys and they are doing great


----------

